

Interview with designers of Ello - laurenmo
http://inspiringcreative.wordpress.com/2013/03/06/new-berger-and-fohr-interview-define-principles-for-yourself/

======
garimagupta95
I like this. Looking forward to it. Looks clean and simple. There's room for
this sort of thing out there I think.

~~~
laurenmo
@garimagupta95 Let me know if you need an invite.

